# 24" Zoll zum Spielen



## Holzbier (21. August 2013)

Moin,

ich suche, wie unschwer zu erkennen ist, einen neuen Monitor zum Zocken. Weil alles nur noch verwirrender wurde, als ich mir ein paar Threads hier angeschaut hab und meine Ideen nicht sehr viel Wert sind, lass ich das einfach mal mit eigenen Vorschlägen und versuch es dafür kurz zu fassen. 
Der Monitor sollte 24" haben und ein Budget von etwa 150€ sollte hoffentlich ausreichen. Falls nicht, könnte ich noch hochgehen.
Wichtig bei dem Bildschirm ist mir Spieletauglichkeit, die auch noch bei schnellen Spielen vorhanden sein sollte. 
Die Frage ob es IPS- oder normales TN-Panel sein soll, hängt also davon ab. Das heißt, dass ich nix gegen ein IPS-Panel hab, solange es eben spieletauglich ist. 3D und interne Lautsprecher sind mir genauso egal.

Schonmal Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Painkiller (21. August 2013)

Wenn du einen Monitor rein zum Zocken suchst, wäre der Asus hier am besten:
ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dieser liegt aber über deinem Kapital bietet dafür aber 144Hz

Alternativ würde ich mir für dein Kapital mal diese hier anschauen: 
http://geizhals.at/de/lg-electronics-flatron-ips237l-a816023.html
http://geizhals.at/de/lg-electronics-flatron-ips235p-a715683.html
Das sind IPS-Monitore. Ihrer Farbabstufungen sind genauer als bei den TN-Modellen.


----------



## hodenbussard (21. August 2013)

Aktuelle PCGH Printed gelesen ?


----------



## Holzbier (21. August 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Monitor rein zum Zocken suchst, wäre der Asus hier am besten:
> ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Dieser liegt aber über deinem Kapital bietet dafür aber 144Hz



300€ für einen 24" Zoll sind leider zu viel für mich.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Alternativ würde ich mir für dein Kapital mal diese hier anschauen:
> http://geizhals.at/de/lg-electronics-flatron-ips237l-a816023.html
> http://geizhals.at/de/lg-electronics-flatron-ips235p-a715683.html
> Das sind IPS-Monitore. Ihrer Farbabstufungen sind genauer als bei den TN-Modellen.


 
Wie gesagt, das Panel ist für mich reine Nebensache. Taugen diese Modelle auch was beim Spielen? Also nicht nur für Anno, sondern auch für Shooter und sonstiges.



hodenbussard schrieb:


> Aktuelle PCGH Printed gelesen ?


 
Nein, was gibt's da?


----------



## Painkiller (21. August 2013)

> Wie gesagt, das Panel ist für mich reine Nebensache. Taugen diese  Modelle auch was beim Spielen? Also nicht nur für Anno, sondern auch für  Shooter und sonstiges.


Jep! Beide Geräte sind Shooter-Tauglich. Der 235P ist im Moment der P/L-Monitor.


----------



## ЯoCaT (21. August 2013)

Holzbier schrieb:


> Nein, was gibt's da?


Hoffe das hilft dir einbisschen


----------



## Holzbier (21. August 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Jep! Beide Geräte sind Shooter-Tauglich. Der 235P ist im Moment der P/L-Monitor.



Das hört sich doch schon mal gut an! 



			
				ЯoCaT;5577558 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe das hilft dir einbisschen


 
Danke, jetzt weiß ich zumindest, was er meint 
Spontan hätte ich mich jetzt für den BenQ GL2450HM entschieden, wenn's nur nach der Liste gehen würde, aber auch nur, weil der im Vergleich zu den anderen 1 Zoll mehr hat und billiger als die anderen ist 

Aber wenn der 235P wirklich so gut sein soll, werd' ich mir den besorgen (es sei denn, jemand kann mir ne gute Alternatve mit mehr Zoll anbieten)


----------



## Painkiller (21. August 2013)

Mehr P/L als beim LG IPS235P geht im Moment nicht.


----------



## Holzbier (21. August 2013)

Dann wird das wohl mein neuer Bildschirm, Danke für die Empfehlung!


----------



## Westcoast (22. August 2013)

dieser ist echt gut: 23" (58,42cm) LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P schwarz

gute preisleistung und tolle farben.


----------



## Performer81 (22. August 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Mehr P/L als beim LG IPS235P geht im Moment nicht.


 
Soso, und was ist mit den dutzend anderen 23/24 Zoll IPS Monitoren die z.T. noch günstiger sind?

AOC i2369Vm, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Acer G236HLHbid, 23" (UM.VG6EE.H01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics Flatron 24EA53VQ, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung SyncMaster S24B350TL, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Nur um mal ne klitzekleine AUswahl zu treffen.


----------



## WaldemarE (23. August 2013)

also wenns dir nach denn Reaktionszeiten und dem inputlag geht dann wäre das http://geizhals.at/eu/benq-rl2455hm-9h-la9lb-qbe-a938142.html was für dich.  leider gibt's keine richtigen Tests aber hier kannst dir paar Kundenrezensionen ansehn http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007HSKSMI/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1377234819&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX110_SY165 

der Monitor ist komischerweise nicht offiziell in Deutschland erhältlich und deshalb gibt's wohl keine deutschsprachigen Tests

http://www.testberichte.de/p/benq-tests/rl2455hm-testbericht.html


----------



## Painkiller (23. August 2013)

> Soso, und was ist mit den dutzend anderen 23/24 Zoll IPS Monitoren die z.T. noch günstiger sind?


Noch günstiger ist nicht gleich automatisch noch besser. Was sagt dir, das die Monitore für alle Arten von Spielen geeignet sind? Die technischen Daten? Wohl kaum... Denn die Vergangenheit hat das schon oftmals bewiesen. Beispiel: Selbst einer der modernsten Monitore mit AH-IPS Panel und guten technischen Daten hat Schlieren in Battlefield 3 verursacht.

Was bringt mir also deine Liste von Monitoren wenn dazu weder fundierte Testberichte von wirklich aussagekräftigen Seiten wie Prad.de oder PCGH.de vorliegen, noch ausführliche und detaillierte Reviews vorhanden sind?! Auf eine Amazon.de Rezession verlass ich mich sicher nicht. 

Unsere Monitorempfehlungen basieren zum einen auf Tests und zum anderen auf persönlichen Erfahrungen. Ich persönlich habe den Vorteil, das ich viele Geräte mir persönlich anschauen kann. Ich verfüge zwar nicht über die Möglichkeiten wie Prad.de, aber für eine ordentliche Kalibrierung sowie ein paar Tests im Spielbetrieb mit diversen Spielen reicht es allemal. Das ist eben einer der Vorteile wenn ein guter Bekannter einen PC-Laden hat, und sich auch für Monitore begeistert. 

Das soll nicht heißen, das deine genannten Monitore schlecht sind, aber empfehle nun mal niemanden die Katze im Sack. Zum einen erwarten die TE´s in ihren Threads keine Glaskugelproduktion Inc. sondern hilfreiche Empfehlungen. 

Der LG IPS235P ist nun mal ein Monitor der sich so wohl bei Tests als auch im Spielbetrieb bewährt hat. Zudem hat er eine sehr geringe Serienstreuung, sowie ein sehr geringes IPS-Glitzern. Wenn dann auch noch der Preis stimmt sind alle Punkte für einen neuen P/L-Monitor erfüllt. Ein Tick darunter liegt der LG IPS237L welcher von der Reaktionszeit her zwar etwas schneller ist, aber dafür etwas schlechtere Farbabstufungen hat. Da sich dieser Reaktionszeitunterschied nicht spürbar auswirkt, bleibt der LG IPS235P Preis-Leistungsmonitor. 


Gruß
Pain


----------



## Marcellus5000 (23. August 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe den Vorteil, das ich viele Geräte mir persönlich anschauen kann.


 
Hast Du Dir auch mal einen asus ve247h angscheschaut und wenn ja: Was hälst Du den von diesem? Dieser hat ja laut dem aktuellen Heft bessere Werte für Reaktionszeit, Input Lag und liegt preislich auch in dem Bereich des LG IPS235P.


----------



## Painkiller (23. August 2013)

Den Asus hab ich mir leider noch nicht angeschaut. Dafür diese Asus: ASUS VE248H, 24" (90LMC3101Q01041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Hier war leider ein störender Gelbstich zu sehen. Dazu kam wirklich nerviges Ghosting. 

Wenn du auf der Suche nach einem guten TN-Monitor bist, kann ich dir diesen hier empfehlen: http://geizhals.at/de/asus-vs248h-90lme3101q00041c-a668654.html
Das ist der ehemalige P/L-Monitor. Für ein TN-Panel hat er wirklich brauchbare Farbabstufungen. An ein IPS-Panel kommt er trotzdem nicht heran. 



> Was hälst Du den von dem?


Es ist halt ein TN-Monitor. Von daher erwarte ich persönlich davon keine Konkurrenz zum LG. Das ist und bleibt meiner Meinung nach der größte Kritikpunkt. Wer schon mal ein IPS-Panel in Aktion gesehen hat, sieht das sicher genau so. Wenn der Kontrast nicht stimmt, dann geht iwie auch die Spielatmosphäre kaputt. 

Hier ein kleiner Bildvergleich:
Links der TN-Monitor und rechts einer mit IPS-Panel.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bildquelle: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...esen-spiele-update-widescreen-fixer-test.html


----------



## Nierah (23. August 2013)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage und wollte deswegen kein neues Thema aufmachen.

Den LG IPS237L gibt es derzeit für 145€ während der LG IPS235P bei 165€ etwa liegt. Müsste der 237L dann nicht das bessere P/L Verhätnis haben und eher zu empfehlen sein? 

Wollte mir evtl. einen der beiden zulegen als 2.Monitor mit dem man auch fernsehen schauen kann. Geht das mit einem digi Receiver über HDMI? Dachte wegen der Blickwinkelstabilität müssten die ganz gut dafür geeignet sein. Größe wär mir nicht so wichtig.

mfg


----------



## mr.4EvEr (23. August 2013)

Hi Nierah,

normalerweise ist es besser, wenn jeder möglichst sein eigenes Thema erstellt, somit haben wir hier eine bessere Übersicht. 
Der IPS237L hat eine etwas bessere Reaktionszeit als der IPS235P, allerdings ist der Fuß des IPS237L sehr labil und starr.
Der IPS235P lockt dafür mit dem stabileren ergonomischen Fuß und einem etwas besserem Farbraum.

Natürlich kannst du über HDMi einen digitalen Receiver anschließen und wegen der bessern Blickwinkelstabilität von IPS Panels würde ich auch diese favorisieren.
Bei weiteren Rückfragen erstellst du bitte einen eigenen Thread.

mfg Andy


----------



## Marcellus5000 (23. August 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Den Asus hab ich mir leider noch nicht angeschaut. Dafür diese Asus: ASUS VE248H, 24" (90LMC3101Q01041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Hier war leider ein störender Gelbstich zu sehen. Dazu kam wirklich nerviges Ghosting.
> 
> Wenn du auf der Suche nach einem guten TN-Monitor bist, kann ich dir diesen hier empfehlen: ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...


 
Das mit dem Kontrast ist schon ein ziemlicher Unterschied! Ich schau mir den asus-vs248h aber auch mal an. Ich höre öfter zum Zocken sei TN am besten wegen der Schlieren etc. Ich weiß nicht extrem, das ist aber z.B. mit meinem Philips 42pfl6007k sehe ich schon das im Gegensatz zu meiner alten Röhre oder bei Plasmas die Bewegungen "komisch" sind. Ich kann damit leben aber beim Zocken ist mir die flüssigkeit wichtiger als die Farben.


----------



## Painkiller (23. August 2013)

> Geht das mit einem digi Receiver über HDMI?


Ja, das geht!  



> Müsste der 237L dann nicht das bessere P/L Verhätnis haben und eher zu empfehlen sein?


Möchte man meinen, nicht wahr?!  Warum er für mich kein P/L-Monitor ist:

- schlechtere Farbabstufungen als der LG IPS235P
- kein Pivot
- kein Swivel
- Nur 2x HDMI und kein DVI
- keinen drehbaren Standfuß
- keine VESA-Montage

Das alles zusammen macht den LG IPS235P einfach zum besseren P/L Monitor. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Sutta (23. August 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ja, das geht!
> 
> Möchte man meinen, nicht wahr?!  Warum er für mich kein P/L-Monitor ist:
> 
> ...



Gibt es davon auch eine 24 Zoll Variante?


----------



## Marcellus5000 (23. August 2013)

Hab mich nach lesen der Posts und dem print Medium (individiduel für mich mich) gegen einen IPS und für einen TN von Asus entschieden. Asus VN247H wurd gerade bestellt.


----------



## Holzbier (24. August 2013)

Guckt man mal kurz weg, hat der Thread hier 3 seiten 
Ich hab' mir übrigens den den 235P, genauer gesagt den IPS235P-BN, schon bestellt und er steht sogar schon auf meinem Schreibtisch. Was die Bildqualität angeht kann ich nicht meckern und unerwünschte Effekte beim Zocken hab' ich auch noch nicht bemerken können.


----------



## Painkiller (26. August 2013)

> Gibt es davon auch eine 24 Zoll Variante?


Nein, leider nicht.


----------



## Performer81 (26. August 2013)

ABer sowas ähnliches:

LG Electronics Flatron 24EA53VQ, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## painleZ (26. August 2013)

LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

für dein budget is halt wenig drin


----------



## Marcellus5000 (26. August 2013)

Marcellus5000 schrieb:


> . Asus VN247H wurd gerade bestellt.


 
So heute in in der Mittagspause hatte die Nachbarin ein Paket für mich. 
Erster Eindruck hmm: 27 Zoll hätten es irgendwie auch sein können.

negativ:
Der Standfuss ist wirklich ziemlich wackelig und das Gerät wackelt, wenn man an den Schreibtisch kommt (Da ist mein HP w2207 von 2007 deutlich besser verarbeitet aber hat damals auch ca. das Doppelte gekostet. 
Also wollen wir mal nicht so sein, obwohl 160 Euro ja auch nicht gerade billig sind und es es unnötig den Eindruck trübt. Den so schwer kann das ja imho nicht sein, nen vernünftigen Rahmen/Standfuss zu bauen. Mein gameliger Belinea zweit Monitor auf der Arbeit kann das auch. Naja das wird wohl Marketing sein, damit man die teuren kauft...).  
Die Menüführung ist kurzum einfach nur beschissen  Aber nach einer Weile hat man es drauf. 

positiv:
Der Kontrast ist zunächst ungewohnt ich muss noch ein bisl rumstellen aber die Schärfe der Schriften etc ist echt gut. Alles ist schärfer und Farbechter das fällt so bei Kleinigkeiten auf. Trotz schlechtem Menü und der Wackelplaste schon ein deutlicher Sprung zum alten Monitor (der zu seiner Zeit wohl gemerkt in einer anderen Preisliga spielte). Ich habe so ein Bild einer Atompilses als Hintergrund. Staub auf dem Bild hat man schon immer gesehen aber jetzt sieht man nochmal besser, wie schlecht das Fotos ist. 

Nun denn: Kurz in der Mittagspause BTF3 angezockt.  Fazit: 24 Zoll sind schon OK. 27 wäre doch zu nah drann und Zocken macht echt Spaß damit, darauf kam es mir an. Da macht sich das Teil echt gut im Game.  
Der Schwarzwert ist ansonsten OK, naja verglichen zum Philips TV nicht der Hit aber auch nicht schlechter als beim alten Monitor.

Fazit: Was zu meckern habe ich immer aber für den Preis geht das alles OK und ich habe auch nicht erwartet, dass ich für das Geld vollkommen zufrieden bin. 

Nur eins. Ich habe trozt allen Versuchen mit ATI Catalyst und Windows einen ca 3 mm breiten schwarzen Rand. Und das Teil wird als Monitor 2 erkannt (und ich muß nun alle Ultramonlinks für den TV anpassen) 
Wäre schön wenn da jemand einen Tipp hätte (ansonsten steht eh bald eine Nvidia an).

So habe nun noch mal ein wenig gefummelt und eine Weile BTF3 hinter mir. Die Das Bild hat sich dabei von OK "grau..hmm naja" bis "einfach nur geil" entwickelt (bzw. haben ich die richtige Einstellung gefunden)-
Da im BTF3 die FPS stes über 40 lagen und die CPU nie über 90% gekommen ist, dachte ich das komische Stottern in BTF3 läge am Ping oder den vielen Spielern. Aber seit dem ich den Monitor habe, konnte ich diesen Effekt nicht mehr festtellen.


----------



## Marcellus5000 (31. August 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Es ist halt ein TN-Monitor. Von daher erwarte ich persönlich davon keine Konkurrenz zum LG. Das ist und bleibt meiner Meinung nach der größte Kritikpunkt. Wer schon mal ein IPS-Panel in Aktion gesehen hat, sieht das sicher genau so. Wenn der Kontrast nicht stimmt, dann geht iwie auch die Spielatmosphäre kaputt.
> [/spoiler]


 

Nach dem auch ein Kumpel von mir bez der Vortiele der IPS anfing, habe ich nun doch den LG IPS235P bestellt und unter Windows das Bild auf den LG und den Asus VN247H clonen lassen. Sie stehen beiden nebeneinander (und einer geht wieder weg.) Ich habe nun einige Stunden mit einem Vergleich verbracht:

--Farbabstufung und Schwarzwert:

Also der Unterschied mit den Farbabstufungen des LG verglichen zum Asus bei Fotos und Spielen ist nicht sooo krass (nach dem der LG vernüftig eingestellt wurde*). 
Klar Gesichter sind nen tucken besser und farbechter aber ein "Wow Effekt" ist das nicht... Aber der Schwarzwert des LG isr besser.
Aber die Farbabstufungen im Desktop und im Browser sehen ganz anders aus. Nun merkt man, das der Asus einen Blaustich hat. Auch sind die Farbanstufungen in dieser Browsersitzung (während ich dies schreibe) auf dem LG deutlich besser. Das Editorfenster ist hellblau und der rest Weiss. Im Asus ist es auch so aber alles irgendwie alles blau dominiert und die Abstufung viel geringer (Ausus = sRGB imho das einzig Vernüftige Bild in allen Lagen). Asus hat hier eindeutig das schlechtere Bild (dieses ist aber dennoch ziemlich gut!!)
*Der LG wiederum verschluckt unter dem sRGB Modus einfach Details meines Desktophintergrundes (eine unter dunklem Wasser leigende Sandbank ist einfach weg bzw. schwarz) und in BTF3 sieht man (je nach Position im Spiel) schwarze Flächen anstatt Texturen. Mit niedrigstem Gama und Schwarzwert hoch sehe ich nun wieder ein Sandufer im Hintergrund und Texturen beim Spielen. sRGB taugt beim LG imho um Bilder toll auschauen zu lassen aber nicht wirklich im Alltag.  

Der Schwerzwert ist beim LG klar besser. 

--Ausleuchtung:

Der LG ist bei bei einem komplett schwarzem Bild großflächig von Wolken betroffen und am schlimmsten ist es unten links.
Der Asus hat extreme helle Lichthöfe/4 mm große sehr Helle Ränder oben und unten ist aber sonst gleichmäßiger als der LG ausgeleuchtet. 
Beides ist nicht toll aber in der Praxis OK (So oft schau ich nicht auf ein komplett schwarzes Bild .

--Schlieren etc.

Ich lande in BTF3 regelmäßig in einem 64 Spieler TDM auf den ersten 5 Plätzen (also neben 32 anderen). Ich zocke also schon öfter mal habe aber auch noch andere Dinge zu tun.
Ich habe mich stundeland in BTF3 in leeren Leveln vor Häusern gedreht oder Punkte mit dem Zielfrenrohr anvisiert und auch im 64 Spieler TDM gespiellt (mit geclontem Bild): 
Ich kann keine Unterschiede festellen, so sehr ich auch suche... Das Bild wird bei beiden unscharf, wenn man sich schnell dreht. Aber sonst sehe ich bei beiden keine Schlieren. 

Mit PixPerAn von Prad ist beim Fahnentest beim LG deutllich mehr ghosting zu sehen als beim Asus. Im Spiel konnte ich wie gesagt aber keine Unterscheide festellen.

*
Letztendlich werde ich noch mal schauen, ob ich irgendeinen Vorteil von den besseren Reaktionzeiten des Asus in der Praxis sehen kann. Ansonsten wird es der LG (aber nicht wegen des besseren Schwarzwertes, auch nicht wegen der etwas besseren Fotodarstellung, sondern wegen der Farbabstufungen im Desktop/Browser)*


----------



## Marcellus5000 (1. September 2013)

Ich nochmal wieder.... Also, wenn ich den LG an HDMI anschließe ist der ein guter Monitor. Aber da sist ja noch mein TV.... Leider hat meine Graka (wie auch die aktuellen) nur einen HDMDi Anschluss. An DVI lässt sich der Schwarzwert micht regeln. Ich habe nochmal alle 3 Monitore vergliechen. Mein alter HP w2207 der Asus und der LG. Der Asus kommt nicht ansatzweise am das Bild des HP rann (Klar schärfer und so aber die Farben sind Kacke). Der LG übetrifft es aber ist bei HDMI unbtrauchbar, da Teile des Bildes (aufgrund es nicht einstellbaren schwarzwertes verschwinden). Also farge ich mich, ist der Sprung auf einer höhere Auflösung das Wert? Es spräche hier alles für den LG. Aber leider lässt sich der Schwarzwert über DVI nicht einstellen. Alles in allem ein sehr trauriges Bild nach 5 Jahren. Ich denke ich werde meinen HP w 2207 behalten und auf Full Hd verzichten. Keiner der beiden Monitore kann es mit einem 5 Jahre alten Gerät aufnehmen. Der eine hat scheiß Farben (Asus) und der andere ist nur an HDMI zu gebrauchen (LG). Ich schau mal ob ich den TV mit Sound etc auf dem Display Port betrieben bekomme. Ansonsten warte ich ab oder schau in der 300 Euro Preisklasse. Ich frage mich wie Prad und PC Games HW auf die guten Bewertungen kommen. Jedes mal so ein Theater beim Monitorkauf. Das ist zum Kotzen.


----------



## Painkiller (2. September 2013)

> (nach dem der LG vernüftig eingestellt wurde*).


Wie hast du den Monitor eingestellt? Also mit welchen Hilfsmitteln? 



> An DVI lässt sich der Schwarzwert micht regeln.


Deswegen heißt es ja HDMI-Schwarzwert. Das ist nicht nur beim LG so. 



> Aber da sist ja noch mein TV....


DVI-HDMI Apdater? 



> Ich denke ich werde meinen HP w 2207 behalten und auf Full Hd  verzichten. Keiner der beiden Monitore kann es mit einem 5 Jahre alten  Gerät aufnehmen


Dir ist klar der LG ein Allrounder im Preis-Leistungssektor ist, und der Asus nicht ohne Grund einen Negativpunkt auf sein Kontrastverhältnis bekommen hat? Dein HP lag preislich teilweise über 300€. Wenn du schon so einen Vergleich anstellst, dann bitte auch mit einem Gerät das sich in einem ähnlichen Preisrahmen bewegt. Ansonsten ist das wie mit den Äpfeln und Birnen.

Der Eizo wäre zum Beispiel hier zu nennen: Eizo Foris FS2333 schwarz, 23" (FS2333-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Oder wenn´s noch mehr sein soll: Eizo FlexScan EV2436WFS schwarz, 24" (EV2436WFS-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



> Jedes mal so ein Theater beim Monitorkauf. Das ist zum Kotzen.


Wenn du erwähnt hättest was du für einen Monitor hast, dann wäre dir das komplett erspart geblieben. Denn dann wäre die Empfehlung von Grund auf der Eizo Forris FS2333 gewesen. 



> Ich frage mich wie Prad und PC Games HW auf die guten Bewertungen kommen.


Die Bewertungen basieren auf den momentan erhältlichen Vergleichsmodellen. Wie sich die Wertung zusammen setzt, kannst du sowohl bei PCGH als auch bei Prad.de ausführlich nachvollziehen.


----------



## Marcellus5000 (2. September 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wie hast du den Monitor eingestellt? Also mit welchen Hilfsmitteln?


 
  Als ich den Asus und den LG im clone Modus hatt, habe ich mit BTF3 nach Schlieren etc beim LG gesucht (nichts zu sehen). Mir viel auf, dass die Sie Rückseite eines Containers beim LG schwarz war und beim Asus eine Struktur hatte. Dann viel mir auf, dass bei meinem Hintergrundbild beim LG Details in dunklen Bereiches des fehlten (schwarz waren oder sehr schlecht zu sehen waren). 

  Ich habe dann Bilder genommen. Bei denen auf dem HP, dem Asus, meinem Dienstlaptop und meinem Laptop bestimmte Dinge zu sehen waren welche beim LG unter default komplett schwarz oder kaum zu sehen waren. Den LG habe ich dann so eingestellt das ich z.B. eine Sandbank auf einem dunklem Bild ebenfalls sehen konnte etc. (Gamma auf niedrigste = 1.8 und schwarzwert = hoch). 

  Unter DVI war es nicht möglich, ohne mit mit dem ATI Treiber zu  nachzuhelfen. Dann ist aber zb. das blaue Editor Fenster hier weiss.

Sicher ist es evtl. fraglich, ob ich meinen Monitor für ein ggf. schlecht belichtetes Bild optimieren muß. Aber andererseits war es ja auch in Spielen etc. so das Details in dunklen Räumen fehlten. 




<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> DVI-HDMI Apdater?


 
  Ich möchte nachts z.B. die Wahl haben den Sound über die TV Lautsprecher oder die Anlage ausgeben zu lassen. DVI übeträgt imho keinen Ton. Ich habe daher einen Displayport Adapter bestellt und schaue, wie der TV damit klarkommt und ob das klappt.

[/QUOTE]



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wenn du erwähnt hättest was du für einen Monitor hast, dann wäre dir das komplett erspart geblieben. Denn dann wäre die Empfehlung von Grund auf der Eizo Forris FS2333 gewesen.


 

  Wenn das mit dem Displayport Adapter nicht klappt, wäre das eine Option.
  Thx!


----------



## Painkiller (2. September 2013)

Mit Bildern arbeite ich auch. Aber die Grundeinstellungen nehme ich mit Hilfe von Windows 7 vor. _Startmenü --> Suchfeld --> colorcpl.exe --> Enter

_Wenn ich mit den Bildern nicht zufrieden bin, dann nutze ich den PassMark:
PassMark MonitorTest - Test monitors and LCD flat panel screens



> Ich möchte nachts z.B. die Wahl haben den Sound über die TV Lautsprecher  oder die Anlage ausgeben zu lassen. DVI übeträgt imho keinen Ton. Ich  habe daher einen Displayport Adapter bestellt und schaue, wie der TV  damit klarkommt und ob das klappt.


Mit einem aktiven DP-Adapter sollte das ohne Probleme funktionieren.


----------



## Marcellus5000 (2. September 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Mit Bildern arbeite ich auch. Aber die Grundeinstellungen nehme ich mit Hilfe von Windows 7 vor. _Startmenü --> Suchfeld --> colorcpl.exe --> Enter
> 
> _Wenn ich mit den Bildern nicht zufrieden bin, dann nutze ich den PassMark:
> PassMark MonitorTest - Test monitors and LCD flat panel screens
> ...



Danke für die Tipps 
Bin gerade im Büro und habe _colorcpl.exe mal kurz angestartet. Ich will jetzt im Dienstlaptop nix groß verstellen... daher dumme Frage: gehe ich zuhause einfach auf kalibieren oder muß ich profile laden und editieren?

Also so weit Dr Google mir das sagt, erkenne ich einen aktiven Adapter nicht an einer externen Stromversorgung. 
Also ich hatte gestern so einen Adapter bestellt und hoffe der ist OK: _DELOCK Adapter DP-St > HDMI-Bu 22,5cm black: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
In den Resensionen stand, dass Sound übetragen wird. Aber ggf. kann ich ja den LG auch daran betreiben (hoffe das wird dann als HDMI erkannt), Sound am Monitor benötige ich nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (2. September 2013)

> Bin gerade im Büro und habe _colorcpl.exe mal kurz angestartet. Ich  will jetzt im Dienstlaptop nix groß verstellen... daher dumme Frage:  gehe ich zuhause einfach auf kalibieren oder muß ich profile laden und  editieren?_


Argh! Moment hab mich da etwas vertan. Ich meinte dccw.exe! Sorry! :/


----------



## Marcellus5000 (2. September 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Argh! Moment hab mich da etwas vertan. Ich meinte dccw.exe! Sorry! :/


 
AH ok. thx. Aber das ist dann Windows weit (sprich gilt auch für den TV?)


----------



## Painkiller (3. September 2013)

Ja, das gilt dann auch für den TV.


----------



## Marcellus5000 (4. September 2013)

Schade. Aber der Adapter ist mittlerweile da und der LG funktiort tadellos an diesem im HDMI Modus.


----------



## Marcellus5000 (8. September 2013)

Hab jetzt mittlerweile meine GTX 760 eingebaut. Hier ist es so, dass der Monitor nicht am Displayport laufen sollte, da man sonst im Parrallelbetrieb mit TV, den Bootvorgang nur auf dem TV bzw dem HMDI Ausgang sieht (Der Displayport schaltet sich dann erst mit dem Treiber im Windows ein. Bei der ATI war das nicht so).

Der TV funktioniert aber zum Glück via Displayport und der LG ist nun an HMDI angeschlossen.


----------



## Painkiller (9. September 2013)

> Hier ist es so, dass der Monitor nicht am Displayport laufen sollte, da  man sonst im Parrallelbetrieb mit TV, den Bootvorgang nur auf dem TV bzw  dem HMDI Ausgang sieht (Der Displayport schaltet sich dann erst mit dem  Treiber im Windows ein. Bei der ATI war das nicht so).


Bei meiner AMD (HD5870) hat sich der TV (HDMI) immer etwas später eingeschaltet. Kuriose Sache!


----------



## Marcellus5000 (13. September 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Bei meiner AMD (HD5870) hat sich der TV (HDMI) immer etwas später eingeschaltet. Kuriose Sache!


 
Bei der HD6780 lag sofort beim Einschalten ein Bild an beiden Displays an (HP, LG, Asus, TV in allen möglichen 2  Paar Kombis und egal ob HMDI/Displayport oder DVI/HMDI oder Displayport und DVI.)
Imho wirkt sich jede neue Basiskomponente wieder auf die ganze Umgebung aus, deswegen habe ich die neue Graka auch jetzt gekauft (wollte ursprünglich bis zum final release von BTF4 warten, aber). 
Ich wollte sehen, dass alles zusammen läuft, scheiß auf 50 Euro, nen Haken drann machen und keine bösen Überraschungen erleben.

Nach dem ich meinen (wie immer bei einem Neukauf) "Pingelmodus" verlassen habe: Der LG ist schon echt ein tolles Teil und jedes mal wen ich aus dem Büro komme oder am Laptop saß, freue ich mich über das tolle Bild 
Für das Geld nen super Monitor und der nächste wird (hoffentlich) ein Amoled


----------

